# Colorado PUC meetings today - Taxi Company makes good points



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

Today Colorado PUC meetings regarding TNC companies. Cab companies weigh in.

*Colorado should upgrade Uber, Lyft regulations*
from the Denver Post editorial today

I added my comments there and below:

I have stayed out of this issue but after reading the article now is the time to express my concerns to the Colorado PUC.

Identification isn't the only safety issue. As a Yellow Cab Driver here in Colorado Springs safety is the number one issue. Aside from identification, vehicle maintenance and good customer service is top priority

Just this year on my 2011 vehicle, aside from routine maintenance I have replace a battery, alternator, tires, air hose, and headlight bulbs and by next inspection I will need a new windshield and who knows what else can go wrong by driving 200 to 300 miles a day. Good thing we have a maintenance fund and loaner cabs.

Owner cabs are inspected every quarter and rental cabs every week instead of the yearly inspection law requirements. After all, responsible drivers care deeply about life and the safely of our passengers and ourselves, not to mention the wildlife, pedestrians and other motorists..

I don't think many of the TNC drivers and their tech companies realize the true expense of doing business. A greater responsibly comes once they change their personal vehicles to passenger vehicles. Our greatest fears are being responsible for hurting or killing someone in our care or getting hurt us, or getting personally sued.

Our Cab Company is only a phone call or radio call away. We have cameras and panic buttons in all our cabs so dispatch and the police can be called upon immediately. . Some drivers have live web cams. . I have heard these TNC drivers say they do not feel protected in emergency situations as they can only reach their company by email. We also have a lost and found area. Our fingerprints are on file with the PUC and our company and they are notified immediately if we get into any trouble. Background checks are not acceptable as can be altered.

No need for a rating system because we and our customers can call anytime 24-7 if there is a problem, complaint or good review. We always have a chance to defend ourselves should we get a complaint. I have had one customer complain in four years and it was proven bogus, they just wanted a free ride.

Our insurance protects us 24-7 even if we stop at the local store or pick up a personal customer. One TNC driver tells me when he drops off his customer he gives them his personal number so he can pick them up and save the TNC fees. I pointed to the fact he is not commercially insured and he said he will deal with that when something happens, he needs the money.

These people should have 24-7 passenger insurance as we do instead of assuming they care about the well being and life of their passenger and they are not going to work on their own, on the side.

What is the Governor, the politicians and PUC thinking? Or are they or did they even thinking about all these issues? After all the hoops we have been made to jump through, these TNC with their big money and overrated value and arrogance waltz in and change the rules for themselves? Looks like they're in charge now.

The only insurance we are missing and I believe we should have is uninsured motorists insurance to save us the $1,500 deductible we have to pay for the uninsured. But it is good that Yellow Cab allows us an Accounts Receivable to fix our vehicles whereas these TNC companies do not help the drivers maintain theirs. Seems they are playing the numbers game with other peoples lives and don't care,

I have done the math and I think there is more money in the cab business because of accepting cash, tips and help with maintenance and repairs. Tips make up one quarter of my income and without them I could not pay my mortgage. I would never work with any transportation company who does not allow tipping.

The only good thing I see about the TNC platform is that the driver does not have to pay their company if they don't work so they can work part time and take off for emergencies, however, we do have cab sharing programs. I recently lost my sister and could not afford immediate travel to my family and still pay lease. Cab drivers should be given relief one week every year in my humble opinion.

These TNC companies false advertise drivers making $90,000 a year net. This should not be allowed to be stated to mislead these inexperienced would be drivers. That in itself is very dangerous and will cause the driver to speed up, make stupid maneuvers or become depressed when they find they've been lied to when their car falls apart and they have no money to fix it. Can you even get a personal loan for a passenger car? My friend tried to at a local dealership and they said absolutely NO.! So are they lying to their lender and insurance company? This is a law suit waiting to happen.

I made around $90,000 gross this year and last year, but after expenses, including lease and gas, I netted about $45,000 working 5 days a week, 10 to 14 hour days. I have quite a few personal customers calling me directly. My cab will be paid off next year (we can choose to drive any kind of car and have it painted) and my personal vehicle is intact with low maintenance and insurance costs and my credit rating is good because I haven't defaulted or ruined my car.

We are truly public transportation.

I ask who in their right mind would drive for under $2.00 a mile with these expenses?

I'm not sure I would want a computer or app running my business. But if I chose to, I would have commercial passenger insurance 24-7 and demand my company have a representative available to me at all times.

After all, I am their customer and pay them well for their dispatch, protection and other services.

Just sayin'

sandy at mytaxicabby


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

well put.


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

Every-time, when Lyft/Uber launch in a new state the first thing that is said is safety safety, or something about background checks. I'm not defending Uber/Lyft action just giving my opinion. Let starts with background checks ain't all teacher background check by the FBI before they can even become a teacher since how many times have you heard a teacher getting fired over having sexual relationship with a student even background check done by the FBI ain't even safe. An Texas we've to get an annually car inspection done if we've anything that is consider dangerous such as balled tires, cracked windshield, Non-Working Lights, Check Engine Light, and etc if any of these issues are detected we can't even get an inspection sticker. 

An yes inspection should also been done on Lyft/Uber cars also not just Taxi drivers beening a lyft driver I personally inspect my car each morning including with a checklist I also keep stuff like headlights bulbs, rear bulbs, fluids fire extinguisher and car seats (Cause You never know). It was a taxi driver that I've been using since I been in Texas that personally referred me to lyft.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

If I was to work for a TNC company, it would be LYFT. It would be against our human and legal rights to be judged on what we would do in the future. Anyway, who knows? The fingerprint network results will judge past actions. I'm glad you're a responsible driver and take your work seriously. Do you have transportation insurance other than Lyft and your private insurance? Jusk Askin'


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

Also, the inspections include a two hour wait and the vehicles are put in the air to be checked underneath for any problems including those that may arise. This service is included.


----------



## Robert420 (Aug 30, 2014)

I've personal insurance before I even applied for lyft I asked my insurance company if they would drop me for driving for lyft an they stated no however if involved an accident I would need to make a claim with them first if they deny it I would've to go through lyft insurance. I've been calling about getting quotes for commercial insurance at this moment since Dallas/Fort Worth area are having meetings about TNC regulations I don't wanted jump in to quickly to get commercial insurance only to be stuck with paying for it if Lyft/Uber decides to close there operation due to the new regulations like lyft did in Houston.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

For the last two years I have been thinking about working with LYFT because they seem to care about the drivers but still don't like the rating system or the low rate fares. There's a new ones sprouting up and who knows what they will offer. Personally, I do not want any claims against my personal insurance as my personal insurance agent said a claim, denied or allowed would affect my rates. Gezzzzzzz. TNC companies should cover the drivers 100% themselves because they are the ones making outrageous money for what they offer. I am curious as to what is your deductible with the TNC's should you be denied (most likely) from you insurance company?


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

@John, Thank you! ;-)


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

All salient points. Uber’s a cluster**** and driving with them = eventual financial and legal disaster. The mistake is expecting our decrepit, restless country to not be filled from tip to toe with bullshit, unsustainable schema/fads like Uber. The investor/rentier class is making hay while the sun’s still shining, which explains their clear preference for the stupid, risky and unsustainable.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> All salient points. Uber's a cluster**** and driving with them = eventual financial and legal disaster. The mistake is expecting our decrepit, restless country to not be filled from tip to toe with bullshit, unsustainable schema/fads like Uber. The investor/rentier class is making hay while the sun's still shining, which explains their clear preference for the stupid, risky and unsustainable.


Yes I totally agree but tying to make all these points to open minds. It is so hard to believe these TNC people will tolerate driving for less than $2.00 a mile for a booking app company who cares nothing about driver profit. It's hard to believe they would be exploited like this. It's hard to believe most stay for what I call "surge-fix NO professional driver, trucking or delivery would even consider it! We do all the work and risk and these shady investors and TNC's laugh all the way to bank daily!!!

If every driver went down to their courthouse and spend $40 to file a small claims suit against them, would they and the media pay attention? Would these poor drivers get a raise??


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> Yes I totally agree but tying to make all these points to open minds. It is so hard to believe these TNC people will tolerate driving for less than $2.00 a mile for a booking app company who cares nothing about driver profit. It's hard to believe they would be exploited like this. It's hard to believe most stay for what I call "surge-fix NO professional driver, trucking or delivery would even consider it! We do all the work and risk and these shady investors and TNC's laugh all the way to bank daily!!!
> 
> If every driver went down to their courthouse and spend $40 to file a small claims suit against them, would they and the media pay attention? Would these poor drivers get a raise??


Ok....so they file a small claims suit. What is the claim? What case are you going to make and how?


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Ok....so they file a small claims suit. What is the claim? What case are you going to make and how?


IF I were a TNC driver

Income misrepresentation - false advertising income - income loss - causing massive undue stress - changing fees without proper prior notice - 
Insurance misrepresentation & fraud - knowingly put my personal insurance at risk - forcing me to put my family and customers in danger by staying or quitting. 
Not providing me, the customer client, and my passengers, my clients with immediate telephone support for help, emergencies, lost and found, disputed cc charges, etc,
Signing me up knowing I would be operating illegally, putting my company at risk for everything.
Telling me I'm a subcontractor and treating me as an employee. Won't allow my business to build personal customers.

Also, possibly could file with the labor relations board and get compensated as employee but mostly both probably won't work without a lawyer. I think the LRB is not functioning for individuals as it should.

Would the judge just say to me, "stupid you" you are a business owner, you should have known better?? Ouch!


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

The judge would not say that to you, because he went to college and knows Uber’s arrangements are legal farces. And not all legal farces are strictly legal. Probably better for them to stay out of court.
In court, we would likely be called zero-hour non-contract employees if that is how we see ourselves, and if we can prove it. Which we can easily.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> The judge would not say that to you, because he went to college and knows Uber's arrangements are legal farces. And not all legal farces are strictly legal. Probably better for them to stay out of court.
> In court, we would likely be called zero-hour non-contract employees if that is how we see ourselves, and if we can prove it. Which we can easily.


No, the judge wouldn't say that, I was being sarcastic, shame on me for thinking no one would take that comment serious.


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

http://www.cpr.org/news/story/uber-lyft-could-soon-face-tighter-restrictions-colorado


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> Also, the inspections include a two hour wait and the vehicles are put in the air to be checked underneath for any problems including those that may arise. This service is included.


Hopefully your state regulators will enhance their logic in regards to TNC.

It also appears that with Uber's 8 state lobbyists some legislators are going to get their ears tickled, or maybe their campaign chest enhanced.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> IF I were a TNC driver
> 
> Income misrepresentation - false advertising income - income loss - causing massive undue stress - changing fees without proper prior notice -
> Insurance misrepresentation & fraud - knowingly put my personal insurance at risk - forcing me to put my family and customers in danger by staying or quitting.
> ...


Those are ALL legit complaints. But equally unfortunate is that ride share 'independent contractors' are left hanging in the misrepresented wind blown out by ride share companies.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

My Cabby said:


> I am curious as to what is your deductible with the TNC's should you be denied (most likely) from you insurance company?


Good question. It's purposefully ambiguous from the ride share companies as to what they will actually cover, when and how. There are 'deductibles' but as to specifics, purposefully shady ambiguous territory. *Technically speaking because drivers do NOT have valid underlying personal auto insurance they may not have to pay SQUAT!*


----------

